# New Model3 Owners Club jacket



## JMON (Aug 21, 2016)

I just wanted to say I'm so thoroughly satisfied with the quality and fit of my new *Model 3 Owners Club* jacket that I decided to make it my avatar !

P.s. I would have said I'm a large but my Wife insisted I'm a medium & I'm glad I listened to her (per usual)


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

JMON said:


> I just wanted to say I'm so thoroughly satisfied with the quality and fit of my new *Model 3 Owners Club* jacket that I decided to make it my avatar !
> 
> P.s. I would have said I'm a large but my Wife insisted I'm a medium & I'm glad I listened to her (per usual)


I wish I had a need for a jacket


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I wish I had a need for a jacket


@SoFlaModel3 just walks around buck-naked all year 'round.


----------



## Audrey (Aug 2, 2017)

JMON said:


> I just wanted to say I'm so thoroughly satisfied with the quality and fit of my new *Model 3 Owners Club* jacket that I decided to make it my avatar !


_I get it you like 3! _(Referencing your T-shirt as well.)


----------



## Doug Johnson (Jul 11, 2016)

JMON said:


> I just wanted to say I'm so thoroughly satisfied with the quality and fit of my new *Model 3 Owners Club* jacket that I decided to make it my avatar !
> 
> P.s. I would have said I'm a large but my Wife insisted I'm a medium & I'm glad I listened to her (per usual)


I've still got a couple of the shirts @TrevP offered years ago, but don't recall how I navigated to the store. Is there still merchandise available for purchase?


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

JMON said:


> I just wanted to say I'm so thoroughly satisfied with the quality and fit of my new *Model 3 Owners Club* jacket that I decided to make it my avatar !
> 
> P.s. I would have said I'm a large but my Wife insisted I'm a medium & I'm glad I listened to her (per usual)


I too insist I'm a large, but my wife insists I'm x-large. She too is correct


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

urquattro83 said:


> I've still got a couple of the shirts @TrevP offered years ago, but don't recall how I navigated to the store. Is there still merchandise available for purchase?


 We haven't offered merch for a couple of years but if people are interested we could resurrect the store.

Anything in particular you'd like to have in terms of items and designs?


----------



## Doug Johnson (Jul 11, 2016)

TrevP said:


> We haven't offered merch for a couple of years but if people are interested we could resurrect the store.
> 
> Anything in particular you'd like to have in terms of items and designs?


Thanks, Trevor, I can only imagine how troublesome it is to got through the process of special-ordering individual items.

Might a survey of who'd be interested in what items be worthwhile?

Again, thanks!

Edit: No need to reply, thanks.


----------

